# One ear up the other is bent



## Vlad1 (Apr 22, 2017)

Okay my gsd is 2months old now
A week ago his ears started to perk up 
Then one ear is now bent sideways dont know why. I may have played with it i m not sure though! Will it perk back up in that case? How long will it take ?Is it normal ?















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

Normal stages of the ears going up


----------



## Vlad1 (Apr 22, 2017)

Okay thx. Omg i freaked out i thought it's broken 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## squerly (Aug 3, 2008)

Yeah, real normal, nothing to worry about. Ryker just turned 5 months old the other day and both of his ears finally stood up. They were up/down/up/down/up/down sine we got him but they look to be up for good now.


----------



## Vlad1 (Apr 22, 2017)

Ok here's what i did. I taped the bent ear overnight and today i took the tape off and check this out it's not bent anymore.
I know it might bend again while teething but it's satisfying to see them both up lol.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

